# Marksman Folding Slingshot modded with flat bands



## NightKnight

Well, I decided to do my first Slingshot Mod. I know that most of you guys are way more advance at this than I am, but I thought I would post what I did anyway. I decided to use my Markman Folder as the platform. Here are the steps I performed, and I have also attached pictures so everyone can see what I did. I used an extra pair of Saunders flatbands that I had laying around, some old Marksman tubing, and some QuickSnip hobby wire.

Step 1: Cut the standard marksman tubing down into two pieces, each about 2" long and slid them over the forks.

Step 2: Cut two lengths of wire, each about 3" long. I then bent them into U shapes (Not pictured).

Step 3: Fold the flat bands onto themselves once. Align the bands with the top of the prongs and hold tightly in place.

Step 4: Place the center of the U shaped wire across the front of the band. Wrap the wire around the prong two more times.

Step 5: Use needle nose pliers or a small multi tool to pull the wires very tight. Once tight, twist the wire ends until it pulls snugly, but no so tight that it breaks the wire.

Step 5: Do a couple test pulls with safety glasses on to ensure integrity of the setup.

Step 6: Have fun!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here is a Daisy I modified to accept flat fands. At one time I had 6 of these for people to shoot when I had shooting exibitions. Tex


----------



## NightKnight

Update: While this design is accurate and reliable, it has pretty bad band slap on my hands. Since I don't like wearing gloves when shooting, I am going to give up on this project. I think I will buy some Thera-tube to try on it next. I just ordered some Thera tube in Green, Blue, Black, and Silver.


----------



## pelleteer

AaronC said:


> I just ordered some Thera tube in Green, Blue, Black, and Silver.


Good luck with the silver. I mean, if Joerg thinks it's tough to pull, then it's gotta be monsterous.







Looking forward to another update after you get it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Aaron when tying flats on on a tubuler style slingshot, if you you will face the prongs away from you , you will get less hand slap. Also use lighter pulling flats to get the same speed as heavier tubes because the same weight flats are not needed for the same speed, The main reason for hand slap is you ars not using all the energy. Tubes never use all there energy because they stack up badly. Tex


----------



## NightKnight

Thanks for the tip Tex. Question for you though. If you use an over-the-top mount for a tube, do you have the same problem?

It turns out that the supplier is out of silver, so I am getting some Red in its place. That will let me test my multi-thin band idea. I will try the silver at a later date.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

AaronC said:


> Thanks for the tip Tex. Question for you though. If you use an over-the-top mount for a tube, do you have the same problem?


Anytime you don't use most of the energy when shooting, hand slap is a problem. That is why I recommend larger shot sizes at speeds of 200 FPS or less. Extended forks also help this problem. The long tie pins and the stabilizer on my Target Star eliminate hand slap. Tex








By herriman at 2009-11-20


----------

